

Canonical to halve Ubuntu support lifetime - joxie
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2013/03/20/ubuntu-support/1

======
beatgammit
So, I guess this means they can alienate users faster?

I left because they moved my close button to the left, but my friends stayed
because they "got used to it". Same thing happened with unity and upstart. I
don't see users can "get used to it" by EOLing your product in 9 months and
providing new, possibly breaking, changes every 3. I use Arch Linux now, and I
like it because they don't force decisions like that on me, since they try to
keep packages vanilla.

They're just giving power users twice the reasons to leave.

